# Weird ass Google Now issue



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I was wondering if you guys could test something for me...

Open Google Now, click the microphone and ask it to "Call Dominos" or any local store. For some reason my phone ALWAYS tries to connect me to one of my contacts at random. Sometimes it will be a person who's name starts with a D (assuming I had said Dominos) and sometimes it's completely random.

If I hit the back button to get back to the Google Now page, click in the search bar, and just click my last search "Call Domino's" it will connect me to Domino's.

I just want to know if this is a problem for everyone or just me and my girlfriend. We are both on different ROMs but it's happening to both of us.

Thank you!


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

People actually eat Domino's cardboard?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

masully84 said:


> People actually eat Domino's cardboard?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Unfortunately my girlfriend loves Domino's...


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here are some pictures of it happening to me:

1. "Call Volkswagen in Stamford CT" Phone tries to call a random contact:









2. I press "back" and at this screen I click the search bar and select "Call Volkswagen in Stamford CT"









3. Shit works fine!









I'm glad I have a "fix" but it's still pretty annoying especially because the majority of the time i'm using Google Now i'm driving.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 53 views but no responses. Even if you guys could just try this and say "I had the issue" or "I didn't have the issue" I just need to know!!

PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!! <3


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Does the same for me.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Does the same for me.


THANK YOU! 

Just so I can try to eliminate variables, what ROM are you using?


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Just tried it...also having issue. Sourcery 2.3. Thinking it's not a ROM issue, probably a Google now issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## darkcloud2973 (Apr 1, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> So I was wondering if you guys could test something for me...
> 
> Open Google Now, click the microphone and ask it to "Call Dominos" or any local store. For some reason my phone ALWAYS tries to connect me to one of my contacts at random. Sometimes it will be a person who's name starts with a D (assuming I had said Dominos) and sometimes it's completely random.
> 
> ...


I had this same problem. I went into the google search app and cleared application data and it seemed to fix it, at least for now.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm having the issue also

•_•


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Clearing data for Google Voice Search fixed the issue as mentioned above. This thread can be closed if you want, thanks all!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vekster (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes! I totally had this issue I had to flash stock so couldn't test fix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think its an issue. I think the call feature only works with people in your contacts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Same issue here. It was working wonderfully last week. Had to call a bunch of places locally and worked almost every time. Wonder if it was the latest update and I wonder if ggogle is aware of the bug


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I think Google maps just isn't perfect. For instance if you try to navigate to the closest Lowe's (1 hour away in the city) you end up way way way out in the boon docks on a road with no shoulders and 120 degree turns lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> I don't think its an issue. I think the call feature only works with people in your contacts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No. I use this feature at least three days a week if not more and it has worked since my OG droid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I think Google maps just isn't perfect. For instance if you try to navigate to the closest Lowe's (1 hour away in the city) you end up way way way out in the boon docks on a road with no shoulders and 120 degree turns lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Google maps isn't perfect but this feature has worked over four different phones since I had my OG droid and something in the last week has messed it up.

I think it was the football update for scores but I'm not sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroJak (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, I had the same issue and clearing data for Google voice search fixed it.. Was really annoying. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroJak (Aug 30, 2012)

But now I am getting a no connection message in Google Now......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

AndroJak said:


> But now I am getting a no connection message in Google Now......
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea looks like there is an outage...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Seems like it

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Yup can't connect either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Seems it's Google not just the app. Non of the gapps are syncing

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


----------



## AndroJak (Aug 30, 2012)

Connected right up this morning..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah im on aokp jb2 and i cant get google now at all. Voice search works but it def. not google now. I get no weather screen like every one else. I think because 1) gapps never installed in the first place and 2) mite be a good thing cuz when i checked, for some reason it was an ics gapps package. Why they had an ics gapps packsge with a jb build ill never know. Anyway i just downloaded all the gpogle apps from the market. Plus skyvi still works great for me. I guess ill just wait for build 3 unless anyone knows another suggestion

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## firelightx (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been having the issue mentioned in the op for about a week now, maybe more. Its happened to me on every ROM I try, including when I went back to stock, unrooted, everything. I've found that uninstalling the latest update to the Google search app fixed it, and when you re-update it works okay for about a day.


----------

